# My narrow bridged musk turtles



## dduek (Aug 25, 2014)

Female EUCB. 








Male EUCB


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 26, 2014)

Whoa! He looks like he thinks he's a snapping turtle!

Cute little turtles. They look very healthy.


----------



## dduek (Aug 26, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Whoa! He looks like he thinks he's a snapping turtle!
> 
> Cute little turtles. They look very healthy.



Thank you 
He is quite wild and big devour everything. 
On the other hand female seems quite alert and very calm. 

Now she is one the dosing with reptaid. 
But some of turtle forumer's view on this issue, she could be got a lot of stress. 

So i put her in the individual 60gallon tank with full water in the shade area of my house. 

I hope she adapt and get back to normal asap.


----------

